# "Review" What do you guy's think about that Six Star Creatine you can get at Walmart



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

*"Review" What do you guy's think about that Six Star Creatine you can get at Walmart*

Im just wondering what you guy's think about that product? it look pretty sound you got your bcaa, l-Arginine , creatine and dextrose in it, look's like a reasonablely good energry drink for after a workout,


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

havent used creatine in years. try it out. give it a go.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Im thinking about getting it i did get some reasonable result's from it before, but that was a couple year's ago i was also doing a strict diet and spending 300 dollars on food a month for my self, enough too feed a small family lol, but i think im only gonna use half a serving and im not gonna load that stuff either im gonna ration it, will see how it goes,


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

Arginine is worthless for pumps as proven by countless studies. Why it continues to be used in sport supplements is a mystery to me.
Dextrose as some kind of absorption enhancer is also an age old myth.
Unless you're an endurance athlete, there's simply no need to be consuming nutrition-less, simple carbs post workout. That's when you should be eating a quality meal.

I'd look into a bulk Creapure creatine monohydrate product. Just quality creatine monohydrate and nothing else.
I tend to prefer 'designer' creatine products because they have added ergogenic aids , but Creapure does the job.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Alcohol and creatine don't mix worst hangover of your life!, now that we got that outta the way, i pick up some six star creatine x3 elite series the other day, gave it a whirl,
I decided that i will try and do p90x again since i had it sitting around my house for about 2 year's since i last tried it, thought i give it a shot i psyched my self up, i did the first episode chest and back, Holy crap was that ever fun great workout and intensity what really got me was at the end doing ab ripper i could only go about 65% on all the ab exercises, i think im just gonna do these instead of getting a exercises bike,

So far after taking six star creatine basically it put me too sleep.. i do feel the dextrose in the product is more beneficial then protein powder in recovering muscles, because it recharges the muscle glycogen and prevent's catabolism , my muscle's do feel alot harder and alot better pump, but there might be better safer creatine product out there for this then monohydrates, like ph buffer creatine "purple k", it doesnt break down and turn into the waste by product creatinine causes less bloating and water retention, Also the bcaa make a nice addition taking bcaa by them self i had a massive increase in endurance by 50%, im not sure how much bcaa are in this product tho,i personally think bcaa are better then buying protein powder, l-Arginine isn't really note worthy tho it does increase blood flow abit but it not worth wasting money on and the effect only last a couple hour's, i've only tried six star creatine one time, i'll post another review after a couple work out's i guess

if you got the money you can build your own post workout supplement buying every ingredient separately it might be a good option get better ingredients, then you know how much your getting of what, for 26 buck's this one not too bad, you can probably find it online for 16 alot cheaper then spending 80 at gnc, btw i hate gnc!!


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm thinking about trying creatine again but I'm trying to lose weight so I don't know how that would work


----------



## hrnmhmm (Feb 23, 2012)

Creatine is poison. Don't waste your money on something that will harm you.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

ryobi said:


> I'm thinking about trying creatine again but I'm trying to lose weight so I don't know how that would work


Creatine can cause water retention it won't really effect your weight loss effort it may actually help get a better workout in resulting in lost weight and muscle gain.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Well i think they got the title right SickStar men this stuff making my piss burn yeah i think the above poster might be right creatine crap nothing beat's working out naturally and eatting right.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Alright i just got my test result's back and i don't have an sti or herpes! yay damn you sixstar! made me think i was infected going thur all that pain.


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

if it has 6 stars it prolly p good. lots of really nice things out there that only get 5 stars


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

GotAnxiety said:


> Well i think they got the title right SickStar men this stuff making my piss burn yeah i think the above poster might be right creatine crap nothing beat's working out naturally and eatting right.


i agree, whey and a pre-workout is the only supplements i use. When taking creatine you gotta drink like a gallon of water a day


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

i've been drinking like 15 gallon's still get burning off that crap i dunno i may try another brand will see!

it could also be from too much protein as well that kinda acidic.

if i do try another i'll get purple k ph buffered creatine.


----------



## uncc91 (Mar 18, 2012)

50piecesteve said:


> i agree, whey and a pre-workout is the only supplements i use. When taking creatine you gotta drink like a gallon of water a day


What do you use as a pre workout, I've been looking for something solid. Right now all I take is whey


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> Arginine is worthless for pumps as proven by countless studies. Why it continues to be used in sport supplements is a mystery to me.
> Dextrose as some kind of absorption enhancer is also an age old myth.
> Unless you're an endurance athlete, there's simply no need to be consuming nutrition-less, simple carbs post workout. That's when you should be eating a quality meal.
> 
> ...


the mods havent given you your own section of this site yet? your like a google search on anything and everything health related.


----------

